# The best way to increase strength



## anabolicstore (May 18, 2015)

no links!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 18, 2015)

Let the neg train begin. I'll be the one to pop your cherry....


----------



## DF (May 18, 2015)

Neg repped!


----------



## wabbitt (May 18, 2015)

He's red already!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2015)

Not another one of these jokers...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> He's red already!



I think my neg made him red. Let's keep him there shall we?


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2015)

Lol at the title spelling. But damn, I would love to visit your store? Is it on Main st?


----------



## wabbitt (May 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Lol at the title spelling. But damn, I would love to visit your store? Is it on Main st?



I think it's on Sesame Street.


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I think it's on Sesame Street.



Lol someone actually fixed it


----------



## snake (May 18, 2015)

And all this time I thought training and diet was the answer.


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

Eat Big, Oly Lift. IMO. I'm more into the vanity scene though


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

C'mon you lazy fukks! I'd have thought we'd see at least 3 red bars before I went to bed.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 19, 2015)

Mine just gave him two. Boom


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Mine just gave him two. Boom



BOOM is right. Herminator wins a doc handjob that lucky SOB


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 19, 2015)

I'm late but I negged


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 19, 2015)

How do I neg on mobile? I need to fit in with the cool guys


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 19, 2015)

Touch the little star by where it says thanks. Should be to the right of it. At least it is on my blackberry


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Touch the little star by where it says thanks. Should be to the right of it. At least it is on my blackberry



Blackberry?!?! Hello 1998 we are now in 2015  lol. Just busting your chops. I had a few blackberries and always got lemons


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 19, 2015)

I always loved my BlackBerry. My IPhone pissed me off so much that I threw it into a bonfire and my Motorola pissed me off so much that I took my framing nailer and nailed it to a tree.

I hate phones lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I always loved my BlackBerry. My IPhone pissed me off so much that I threw it into a bonfire and my Motorola pissed me off so much that I took my framing nailer and nailed it to a tree.
> 
> I hate phones lol



I taped my old Motorola razr to the top of a Roman candle and my old blackberry went into an industrial furnace operating at 2500deg F hahaha. Great minds think alike


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 19, 2015)

Oh hellyeah man lmao cellphone graveyard. 

I'm honestly considering getting rid of mine again, such a pain in the ass, and I could save a lot of money


----------



## Tren4Life (May 19, 2015)

Just cam back to see if I can neg again


Come on you FUKKIN faggot. Make another post so I can hit you again.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 19, 2015)

Great first (and last) post.


----------



## wabbitt (May 20, 2015)

Ha, he's smarter than the rest.  Only made one post so no more neg reps from me.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2015)

I would say for someone starting out 5x5 full body is the answer


----------

